# Damn cat!!!



## PaigeMHughes (May 20, 2012)

So, I left my Kindle DX unattended on the table and my cat happened by and knocked over a FULL glass of water onto it... I was in the other room, and don't know how long it was wet for. I immediately turned it off, dried it with a towel and have it in a gallon sized Ziploc bag with some rice. 

Question: Do I wait to see if the rice works (I figure I'd wait a few days before trying to do anything with it), or do I call Kindle CS now?

Paige


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's too bad, Paige!

I'd wait.  Do you have accidental damage coverage?  If so, is it going to expire in the next few days?

Oh, and Welcome to KindleBoards!

betsy


----------



## PaigeMHughes (May 20, 2012)

My nerves got the best of me and I went ahead and called Kindle CS. They're shipping me a new DX that should arrive on Wednesday with absolutely NO hassles! 

(To answer your question: I only bought my DX in November so it is still covered by Amazon's 1 year warranty.. I also have an extended warranty.)

I'm so happy!!!  Amazon CS gets a big thumbs up from me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  (It's probably what you would have ended up doing anyway.  )

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Sounds like it's sorted anyway, but as a word of advice, I think putting the Kindle somewhere warm (airing or boiler cupboard) is a more effective way of drying it than a bag and rice.

My cats and I have also come very close to a similar mishap once or twice - it's usually a glass of beer rather than water which would be rather more terminal!

(the cats... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,78560.msg1252262.html#msg1252262)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, rice in a sealed container is a really good way to get water absorbed out of accidentally wettened (is that a word?  ) electronics.  But it probably wouldn't hurt to also put it someplace nice and dry and somewhat warmer than the room.  

But don't put it in a warm oven. . . . . too easy to forget it's there and turn the thing on!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I see from a bit of googling that it is a commonly recommended solution, so I'll withdraw my criticisms!  

My daughter managed to wash her MP3 player in Cola some years ago. Fortunately she had the sense to take the battery out straight away, but when she got home she was devastated that the first thing I did was to was it under the tap, then take it apart and wash all the pars again, then put the parts in the airing cupboard and tell her we would leave it for 48 hours before doing anything.

48 hours later it powered up fine and worked for a couple of years more before finally suffering the fate of most modern electronics - it got replaced by a newer/better/shinier one!


----------



## PaigeMHughes (May 20, 2012)

While I was on the phone with the CS guy, he asked me what the screen looked like. When I told him that there were lines running across the screen he told me that the e-ink was damaged and there would be no saving it. So, if anyone else has this problem, be on the look out for lines running across the screen. It is, apparently, the kiss of death for e-ink kindles.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

PaigeMHughes said:


> While I was on the phone with the CS guy, he asked me what the screen looked like. When I told him that there were lines running across the screen he told me that the e-ink was damaged and there would be no saving it.


Anything like this? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181744.html#msg1181744

Lines are usually a sign of a cracked screen, did the glass actually fall onto the Kindle?


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I've saved many phones using kosher salt and rice.  I keep my salt/rice in an airtight plastic container.  After using it, I dry the rice/salt in the oven at low (200F) heat for an hour or two by spreading it out on a cookie sheet.  I pour it back in the container while still hot so it doesn't absorb any air moisture, seal it up, and wait for the next phone to go through the washer.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh, those kitties! We have 3 of them (although Spooky the cat is so big he would count as 2  ). *Knock on wood* my cats haven't spilled anything on electronics but they do rub on things and knock them on the floor and I've found sweet little Blossom kitty curled up asleep on my laptop.

Thanks for the tip on drying out electronics - always good to know.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

our small cat loves to sit on the Nintendo Wii box on the floor when it's on.  It's pleasantly warm, not too hot like the radiators can get.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

My Maine ****'s fur rubs against my touchscreen computer screen and messes stuff up font sizing and the like. And I often can't figure out exactly what he did so I can correct it, so I end up closing a re-opening programs.

So far the cats haven't done anything to my Kindle. (fingers crossed)


----------

